# Beekeeper's Tool Pouch with magnet



## KevinWI

I've gotten really good feedback on these pouches I've been making so I thought I'd offer them up for sale here on beesource.
I got real tired of losing my hive tools so I created this tool pouch with a 90lb magnet to hold my hive tool but provide quick access, plus carry additional beekeeping tools I use. 





























*TOOL POUCH IN THIS PHOTO IS WHAT IS INCLUDED*













*
Beekeeper's tool pouch w/queen cage: $41.00 includes free shipping anywhere in the US. * 
*Send an email to [email protected] and I will send an invoice via paypal.* 
Usually ships a week to 10 days after ordering. 
For international shipping, email me at [email protected] and I will calculate shipping. I've already shipped to Canada, Sweden and Australia, so it's not an issue.


----------



## KevinWI

You can also use Ebay if you have an account there: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beekeepers...309776?hash=item41fb14aa50:g:u5AAAOSwZ65ca0VW


----------



## KevinWI

Seven pouches went out in the mail today so I'm finally all caught up on the orders! Thanks to all who placed an order


----------



## crofter

Is there any concern with that strong magnet sucking the brains out of your cellphone? My son has had some experience with strong magnets giving a lobotomy to credit cards! 

Anyone?


----------



## KevinWI

crofter said:


> Is there any concern with that strong magnet sucking the brains out of your cellphone? My son has had some experience with strong magnets giving a lobotomy to credit cards!
> 
> Anyone?


Although I haven't set a magnet directly upon my phone, I can say that after two months, my smartphone is working fine...and I've made about 70 within a foot of my phone, so.......my C Cards are literally just a few inches away from the magnet in my back pocket and so far, they are all still working fine. All that I can honestly say. They do say to keep them away from pacemakers of course.


----------



## crofter

So if you have a pacemaker you shouldn't be carrying _shoulder holster!_  

Nice looking leather work!


----------



## Vance G

I shut my pacemaker off with a handheld drill once while on a step ladder holding the 100 pound vent/microwave I was installing. Had no choice but to finish the screw so things stayed up. Queersome feeling when I am on enough drugs to keep my heart dependant on a pacer. Yes, keep magnets and magnetic fields away from your pace maker!


----------



## Charlie B

Vance, did your pacemaker start back up on it’s own?


----------

